# Marine Corps COOL



## BloodStripe (Oct 2, 2014)

The Marine Corps has a new website that defines civilian credentials that you may earn while in service. 

https://www.cool.navy.mil/usmc/


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 4, 2014)

Pretty interesting site. I looked up my MOS and the certifications it brought up are toward jobs usually reserved, almost exclusively, for SOF guys.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 4, 2014)

You guys are just now getting this?  This has been around on our side for quite some time now.


----------



## brokenjar03 (Oct 4, 2014)

This site is news to me. Great news. Any experienced users of COOL, anyone who has received a cert or job because of the guidance offered by it?


----------



## Gunz (Oct 5, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> Pretty interesting site. I looked up my MOS and the certifications it brought up are toward jobs usually reserved, almost exclusively, for SOF guys.


 
Mine was

_Certified Close Protection Agent
Certified Protection Professional_

At least it sounds more encouraging than _Proof Director, Small Arms _which for years was on just about every infantry DD-214.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 5, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You guys are just now getting this?  This has been around on our side for quite some time now.



Tradition can be both good and bad.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 5, 2014)

Indeed.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 6, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Tradition can be both good and bad.



Haha.   Dude, that is the USMC in a nutshell.


----------

